# Chapleau Lodge



## mipete (Mar 26, 2002)

thinking about booking a trip anyone been there? How is the fishing and lodging? Going to be on the housekeeping plan brining own boats and food. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Been to Chapleau, but not the lodge. Is that on the river or Borden Lake can't remember. What time of the year you looking at? We have always gone the 1st week of August. Heard it gets better the closer to Sept.

Walleye on crawler harness drifted or jigs. Had a lot of fun with the Banjo frog for Pike.


----------



## mipete (Mar 26, 2002)

I believe it is on borden lake. I was looking at going the last week in july or first of aug. so the fishing was pretty good? I would imagine that the water would be as warm as it will get and fish should be pretty active.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

We only had one bad year up there. It was after a 3 day hot spell, 90-100 degree heat, very unseasonal for them up there. 

Walleye usually found them on the deeper side of weed beds. 15-20 fow was the best bet. Pike were usually right up in the weeds chasing perch. Fishing was overall good, some great days, and depended alot on the weather. If you get a good stable weather pattern, no extremes seemed to be the best.


----------



## mipete (Mar 26, 2002)

well that sounds good. not looking for a lot of wall hangers just steady fishing action. did you catch any perch? I wouldn't mind bringing home 100 decent perch. when you were there how many boats were out. it looks like a pretty big lodge.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, have done pretty well on the perch. Haven't actually fished Borden. Fished Ivanhoe to the North and Highbrush to the West. You see a few boats on most lakes that are drive in but there is more than enough water that you will never feel crowded. If this is your first trip and you want to talk PM me and I will give you my # to talk if you'd like.


----------



## mipete (Mar 26, 2002)

pm sent


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

mipete said:


> well that sounds good. not looking for a lot of wall hangers just steady fishing action. did you catch any perch? I wouldn't mind bringing home 100 decent perch. when you were there how many boats were out. it looks like a pretty big lodge.



Check the regs on bringing home fish as to the exact legal number...


Don't forget the passport or enhanced license...


----------



## perchjumbo (Mar 29, 2013)

How about trying the Golden Route Lodge on Sidburned Lake. There are 3 lakes joined by water...walleye, northern pike and jumbo perch...you won't be disappointed.!!!


----------

